# Casting net



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

Howdy all gurus out there, I'm a rookie for surf fishing and like to try my luck this Thanksgiving weekend. Any advice for good and inexpensive casting net for catching bait ? Also tips for how to use it would be appreciated. Thx :sheepy:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Academy usually has them on sale once or twice a year about this time. Buy the biggest one you can throw. Mono net will last longer. A nylon net will be easier on the fish.


----------



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks goodwood, what's the nominal size ? is 5' ok (I'm not a big guy)


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Try a 8-12 ft. I throw an 8 ft and I'm not a big fella either. You need the coverage. If you throw into a school they will see/feel the net and scatter. I threw a 4ft at first and I quickly outgrew it.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

YouTubes got a bunch of good videos on how to throw em. Just takes practice. 

I think the 5' one at academy goes for around 25 or so but you might be able to find one cheaper online. Not sure if they have a black Friday deal for em. I have a buddy whose Dad is a manager at Academy so Im trying to get some info on what exactly will be marked down and ill ask about cast nets for ya.


----------



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

all great tips, thx


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

If you haven't thrown many, I would highly advise not going bigger than five. I thinks its a lot easier to use a smaller net and target a school than it is to chuck a big net to cover a large area. Those big nets will ware your A*$ out in heart beat. Like said above, Youtube and practice. a lot... Good luck!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

FishBurd27 said:


> If you haven't thrown many, I would highly advise not going bigger than five. I thinks its a lot easier to use a smaller net and target a school than it is to chuck a big net to cover a large area. Those big nets will ware your A*$ out in heart beat. Like said above, Youtube and practice. a lot... Good luck!


i agree with the smaller net until you learn to throw it.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

x3 on the 5 footer. Until you can get the technique down there's no sense on throwing a bigger net. With you having limited days near the water you'll want to get the most out of your time there.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Castnetting is all about speed and efficiency to get your bait quickly so you can spend more time fishing. I learned with a 5' and still throw a 5' for 2 simple reasons. 
1. You must learn how to target a school or you will waste your time randomly castnetting. 
2. Develop a personal method that allows you to gather the net and throw it as quickly as possible.


----------



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

Fantastic, thank you all for great advices... I'll tak'em to the bank !


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Here's a simple throwing method I developed that works every time:
1. With the rope securely fastened to your left hand, loop the rope in your left hand until you get to the top of the net.
2. With your right hand, grab the top of the net and let the net hang down freely and fully extended.
3. Lean down and with your left hand, grab the nearest black tine at the bottom of the net.
4. Lean down and with your right hand, grab the farthest black tine away from the left one.
5. Throw the net leading with your left hand and letting the right hand go a split second after the left to open the net. Make sure you release the rope in you rleft hand to get the distance desired.

Here's a few tips to target school of bait:
1. They will come in with the swells and go out with the swells.
2. Start looking close to the sand and work your way out slowly.
3. If you target a school, make sure you are not between them and the sun or they will scatter when they see your shadow.
4. When you throw, make sure you lead them about 3-5 ft in the direction they are swimming.

If you practice enough, you will get really good at this quickly!

Good luck.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

goodwood said:


> Try a 8-12 ft. I throw an 8 ft and I'm not a big fella either. You need the coverage. If you throw into a school they will see/feel the net and scatter. I threw a 4ft at first and I quickly outgrew it.


Just by way of clarification, cast nets are described by length, or radius, not diameter. In other words, a five foot (radius) net will lay out to a 10' diameter when open. The maximum size net that's legal in Texas is 7' radius, and not many people can throw that size well.

One way I get my perverse kicks is to drive up and down the beach watching people make fools of themselves trying to throw a 3 foot net.

Seriously, every saltwater fisherman should make themselves learn to throw a cast net. Throwing nets up to about 6 feet is really not hard. Nets larger than that are almost impossible to throw while wading in the surf.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for posting, I've picked up alot of good info from yall. I always stop by a bait shop and pick up some bait, just in case.
I just try to match the hatch.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

bigfost said:


> Just by way of clarification, cast nets are described by length, or radius, not diameter. In other words, a five foot (radius) net will lay out to a 10' diameter when open. The maximum size net that's legal in Texas is 7' radius, and not many people can throw that size well.
> 
> One way I get my perverse kicks is to drive up and down the beach watching people make fools of themselves trying to throw a 3 foot net.
> 
> Seriously, every saltwater fisherman should make themselves learn to throw a cast net. Throwing nets up to about 6 feet is really not hard. Nets larger than that are almost impossible to throw while wading in the surf.


yeah I'm gonna have to open my cast net up and see what I have. It's been a while since I've used it. Not using live bait much at all. I just know what I started out with and what I have now is considerably larger and my smaller one wasn't enough when throwing off a pier or boat.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

5' especially if you are learning. Don't blind cast unless u have to. It will wear u out. These guys have some great tips. practice practice practice. You can practice in your front yard. Take a soda can and practice catching it. Thro it out and random distances until you get it down.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

another vote for 5'


----------



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

boy I didn't expect this many great tips, yeah I'm gonna get me a 5 ft cast net... will post result if I'd ever catch anything worth write home... thx again guys


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

A 7 ft net is as big as you can legally throw in Texas.

Tinman


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a 7ft net and it’s a handful. I practiced throwing it in my back yard till I got the hang of it. Surfguys right about the bait. You got to wait and watch for them to come in close. Then throw it quick and not real high. Mullet can see the net in the air. :cheers:


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

A few more comments. There are tons of good youtube videos about throwing a castnet. There are several different techniques. You just have to find what works best for you.

Several of the guys have discouraged blind throwing. Maybe if you fish in an area with clear water, it works to wait until you see the bait. In many of the places I fish, that's not an option. In very shallow water, we will see the vees and swirls the mullet make in the water, but we seldom ever see the fish themselves. I often have to throw blind. Yes, it's a lot of work, with a lot of empty nets, but that's the price of catching bait.

In my stomping grounds, the mullet are often in deeper water. For years, I've tied a do-net to my belt when working the deeper water. I dump the fish I catch directly into the do-net. It beats wading all the way back to the beach every time.

Since cast netting often involves walking the beach, it's is best done as a two man team. One guy throws the net while the other carries a bucket for the catch. When the net man gets tired, you can trade off.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

bigfost said:


> A few more comments. There are tons of good youtube videos about throwing a castnet. There are several different techniques. You just have to find what works best for you.
> 
> Several of the guys have discouraged blind throwing. Maybe if you fish in an area with clear water, it works to wait until you see the bait. In many of the places I fish, that's not an option. In very shallow water, we will see the vees and swirls the mullet make in the water, but we seldom ever see the fish themselves. I often have to throw blind. Yes, it's a lot of work, with a lot of empty nets, but that's the price of catching bait.
> 
> ...


X2. Often times, I am forced to blind cast if the water is murky or the bait is farther out. It may take 5-10 throws to get 1 or 2 rogue mullet. Good advice on the do-net to save a lot of trips back and forth. I've also seen people tie a rope to a minnow bucket and stake it in the surf.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I bought a new net to replace my older dry-rotting one, I figured that more weight was better, but in all reality it just wears me out faster. I started throwing the old one with less weight and I was a lot better with it, both accuracy and lack of tacos thrown. I'm probably going to buy one now that has the lighter weights on it since I can get it out there plenty and it's much easier on the shoulder.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

jc said:


> another vote for 5'


X2....Been using a 7 ftr for the last couple yrs, just recently went back to a 5 ftr...dont know why i changed in the 1st place....and get real lead....those fake deals SUCK!


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*40+ yrs with Cast Nets*

I'm going to chime in...With a couple of different perspectives...

I like a 4.5' net....I'm 5' 8" and I can throw a 4.5' best...I've got a
clear mono 6' with 1" mesh with 4# of extra lead...It sinks like a rock.
I use it off piers and boats for large mullet in deep water....

I also have a 3.5' for use in waist deep water...I do like to add a little
weight to the nets so they sink a little bit faster...

Just like JohnnyReb said be sure to get real lead weights...They are like 1/2"
in diameter and the zink ones are 3/4"-1"....

My $0.02
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

I've worked all over South, Central America and Africa and have seen probably a hundred methods of throwing a cast net. I've seen much smaller guys than me throw massive castnets with much less effort than me with my 5 and 6 footer. I wish I would have paid more attention.

I still throw the way I was taught 55 years ago. I've found that the closer my right shoulder gets to 60, the more I use the 5 footer.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

X a gazillion on avoiding the fake weights... THEY SUCK


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Who makes the best 5ft cast net for the surf? Best bang for your buck?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

cheapest every day net, prob academy

high end, betts or calusa

rinse them and hang dry when thru, a soaking in fresh water w shot of hair conditioner will help keep them soft

deff. buy mono , not nylon and a heavier "pro" weighted version will sink faster and catch more bait


learn to look for the bait working and how to lead them when you throw, they don't sit still


when you make a few throws, go ahead and move on down a bit, they won't stick around


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

goodwood said:


> yeah I'm gonna have to open my cast net up and see what I have. It's been a while since I've used it. Not using live bait much at all. I just know what I started out with and what I have now is considerably larger and my smaller one wasn't enough when throwing off a pier or boat.


 goodwood, just grab it at the middle and hold it up to check radius


----------

